
Tardigrades: Water bears in space - J3L2404
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/12855775
======
dodo53
>One of these experiments, the Tardkiss experiment, will expose colonies of
tardigrade to different levels of ionising radiation

Sounds like the start of a sci-fi horror, would not want to meet a giant
mutant version :o)

